# My Little Bee Bee tree!



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

Last year was a very dry and drought year. My little bee bee tree almost died.
But this year they are growing again thanks to the sporadic rains we have in a mild
year. Last year the main branch died off leaving 2 side
shoot branches growing now. I cover the main branch entirely with more compost up to
the 2 side branches. What can I do more to make this tree grow faster?


My little BB tree:


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

As an ex landscaper I can tell you that I wouldn't cover the new trunk. For some trees this smothers them and kills them. I don't have any experience with that species per say but you may be courting disaster.

The first year transplanted trees do almost nothing. The second year they do some. The third year they take off. There's not much that you can do to make it grow faster. But you can accept that it's doing OK.

If you have 2 side trunks growing now you may want to remove one so you don't have a problem when the tree gets bigger.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

I guess I am just confused as to what relevance this has to Bee Keeping? Was the previous tree an Old Snag that housed bees?


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

greathorned said:


> I guess I am just confused as to what relevance this has to Bee Keeping? Was the previous tree an Old Snag that housed bees?




It's a Bee Bee tree. Nuff said!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jbraun said:


> As an ex landscaper I can tell you that I wouldn't cover the new trunk. For some trees this smothers them and kills them. I don't have any experience with that species per say but you may be courting disaster.
> 
> The first year transplanted trees do almost nothing. The second year they do some. The third year they take off. There's not much that you can do to make it grow faster. But you can accept that it's doing OK.
> 
> If you have 2 side trunks growing now you may want to remove one so you don't have a problem when the tree gets bigger.



Yup This^ ! First yr they sleep, second yr they creep, third yr they leap!


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

I have not so much experience growing stuff in Sacramento (you lucky stiff! One of the best growing locations on the entire planet!) but well mulched well fed well watered - looks to me like you are golden ATM. Water thoroughly when well dry if you get drought again I would say.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Good for you neither of mine survived last winter here in Indiana- Bummer


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I had 2 lille ones that I planted late here in IL that I didn't think would make it through winter but I mulched the crap out of them and they are finally budding out


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yes, one normally should not stack mulch against a plant much above it's normal root crown. Bee Bee trees hate being in pots, it looks like yours is in the ground, good. Liquid fertilizer is a great growth promoter.
It is normal for them to make multi stems and become more of a bush than a standard tree. Is that one of my babies?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

what kind of liquid fertilizer do you recomend frank? and what time of yr/ how often


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you shipping any this year OD? G


----------



## Jecsd1 (May 20, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> Are you shipping any this year OD? G


I may also be interested if you ship any this year. Please let us know.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Harley Craig said:


> what kind of liquid fertilizer do you recomend frank? and what time of yr/ how often


Any chemical or organic mostly during the growing season, on the leaves also if allowed by manufacturer. Miracle Grow, Fish Emulsion, kelp. Weekly very weak or monthly stronger, follow recommendations of manufactuerer.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

biggraham610 said:


> Are you shipping any this year OD? G


I will be. Send me an email to [email protected] to get on my 2016 list and I will contact you in January for bare root shipping. I will also run a BeeSource add.


----------

